# [SOLVED] Stuck on EFI Shell screen



## Excivicious (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi, 
this morning I touched my gpu by accident whilst the system was running, and it blue screened. I turned it back on and it ran the setup, then showed an 'EFI Shell version 2.31 screen. 
'map: cannot find required map name

Press ESC in 1 sec to skip startup.nsh,
any other key to continue

SHELL>_'

and won't do anything after that.

I've tried booting from a CD drive and it said:
'??(' is not recognised as an internal or external command, operable program, or batch file



Any ideas??


----------



## Excivicious (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on EFI Shell screen*

Just unplugged and put back in the power for the HDD and a different error is being shown now


----------



## Excivicious (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on EFI Shell screen*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stuck on EFI Shell screen*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Possibly a Hdd problem/failure.
Unplug the Hdd and try booting/running from a Linux CD. If all is well, the PC is good.


----------



## Leormas (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on EFI Shell screen*

Please help me!

I'm stuck on EFI-Sheel screen like Excivicious, my PC:

Mainboard:
MSI FM2-A75MA-35/FM2-A55M-E35

Processor:
AMD A10 5800K Quad-core Processor (4.2 GHz Max Turbo, 3.8GHz base)


Please give me a solution Y_Y ty!


----------

